# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > فتاوى الفتاة المسلمة >  حقوق الزوج و حقوق الزوجة

## حكاية روووح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..

ما هي حقوق الزوجة على زوجها وفقا للكتاب والسنة ؟ أو بمعنى آخر، ما هي مسؤوليات الزوج تجاه زوجته وبالعكس ؟.
الحمد لله
أوجب الإسلام على الزوج حقوقاً تجاه زوجته ، وكذا العكس ، ومن الحقوق الواجبة ما هو مشترك بين الزوجين .

وسنذكر - بحول الله - ما يتعلق بحقوق الزوجين بعضهما على بعض في الكتاب والسنة مستأنسين بشرح وأقوال أهل العلم .

أولاً :

حقوق الزوجة الخاصة بها :

للزوجة على زوجها حقوق مالية وهي : المهر ، والنفقة ، والسكنى .

وحقوق غير مالية : كالعدل في القسم بين الزوجات ، والمعاشرة بالمعروف ، وعدم الإضرار بالزوجة .

1. الحقوق الماليَّة :

أ - المهر : هو المال الذي تستحقه الزوجة على زوجها بالعقد عليها أو بالدخول بها ، وهو حق واجب للمرأة على الرجل ، قال تعالى : { وآتوا النساء صدقاتهن نحلة } ، وفي تشريع المهر إظهار لخطر هذا العقد ومكانته ، وإعزاز للمرأة وإكراما لها .

والمهر ليس شرطا في عقد الزواج ولا ركنا عند جمهور الفقهاء ، وإنما هو أثر من آثاره المترتبة عليه ، فإذا تم العقد بدون ذكر مهر صح باتفاق الجمهور لقوله تعالى : { لا جناح عليكم إن طلقتم النساء ما لم تمسوهن أو تفرضوا لهن فريضة } فإباحة الطلاق قبل المسيس وقبل فرض صداق يدل على جواز عدم تسمية المهر في العقد .

فإن سمِّي العقد : وجب على الزوج ، وإن لم يسمَّ : وجب عليه مهر " المِثل " - أي مثيلاتها من النساء - .

ب - النفقة : وقد أجمع علماء الإسلام على وجوب نفقات الزوجات على أزواجهن بشرط تمكين المرأة نفسها لزوجها ، فإن امتنعت منه أو نشزت لم تستحق النفقة .

والحكمة في وجوب النفقة لها : أن المرأة محبوسة على الزوج بمقتضى عقد الزواج ، ممنوعة من الخروج من بيت الزوجية إلا بإذن منه للاكتساب ، فكان عليه أن ينفق عليها ، وعليه كفايتها ، وكذا هي مقابل الاستمتاع وتمكين نفسها له .

والمقصود بالنفقة : توفير ما تحتاج إليه الزوجة من طعام ، ومسكن ، فتجب لها هذه الأشياء وإن كانت غنية ، لقوله تعالى : ( وعلى المولود له رزقهن وكسوتهن بالمعروف ) البقرة/233 ، وقال عز وجل : ( لينفق ذو سعة من سعته ومن قدر عليه رزقه فلينفق مما آتاه الله ) الطلاق/7 . 

وفي السنة :

قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لهند بنت عتبة - زوج أبي سفيان وقد اشتكت عدم نفقته عليها - " خذي ما يكفيكِ وولدَكِ بالمعروف " .

عن عائشة قالت : دخلت هند بنت عتبة امرأة أبي سفيان على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالت : يا رسول الله إن أبا سفيان رجل شحيح لا يعطيني من النفقة ما يكفيني ويكفي بنيَّ إلا ما أخذت من ماله بغير علمه فهل علي في ذلك من جناح ؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : خذي من ماله بالمعروف ما يكفيك ويكفي بنيك . رواه البخاري ( 5049 ) ومسلم ( 1714 ) .

وعن جابر : أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال في خطبة حجة الوداع : " فاتقوا الله في النساء فإنكم أخذتموهن بأمان الله واستحللتم فروجهن بكلمة الله ، ولكم عليهن ألا يوطئن فرشكم أحدا تكرهونه ، فإن فعلن ذلك فاضربوهن ضربا غير مبرح ، ولهن عليكم رزقهن وكسوتهن بالمعروف " . رواه مسلم ( 1218 ) .

ج. السكنى : وهو من حقوق الزوجة ، وهو أن يهيىء لها زوجُها مسكناً على قدر سعته وقدرته ، قال الله تعالى : ( أسكنوهنَّ من حيث سكنتم مِن وُجدكم ) الطلاق/6.

2. الحقوق غير الماليَّة :

أ. العدل بين الزوجات : من حق الزوجة على زوجها العدل بالتسوية بينها وبين غيرها من زوجاته ، إن كان له زوجات ، في المبيت والنفقة والكسوة .

ب. حسن العشرة : ويجب على الزوج تحسين خلقه مع زوجته والرفق بها ، وتقديم ما يمكن تقديمه إليها مما يؤلف قلبها ، لقوله تعالى : ( وعاشروهن بالمعروف ) النساء/19 ، وقوله : ( ولهن مثل الذي عليهن بالمعروف ) البقرة/228.

وفي السنَّة : عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " استوصوا بالنساء " . رواه البخاري ( 3153 ) ومسلم ( 1468 ) .

وهذه نماذج من حسن عشرته صلى الله عليه وسلم مع نسائه - وهو القدوة والأسوة - :

1. عن زينب بنت أبي سلمة حدثته أن أم سلمة قالت حضت وأنا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الخميلة فانسللت فخرجت منها فأخذت ثياب حيضتي فلبستها ، فقال لي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : أنفستِ ؟ قلت : نعم ، فدعاني فأدخلني معه في الخميلة .

قالت : وحدثتني أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يقبلها وهو صائم ، وكنت أغتسل أنا والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من إناء واحد من الجنابة . رواه البخاري ( 316 ) ومسلم ( 296 ) .

2. عن عروة بن الزبير قال : قالت عائشة : والله لقد رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقوم على باب حجرتي والحبشة يلعبون بحرابهم في مسجد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يسترني بردائه لكي أنظر إلى لعبهم ثم يقوم من أجلي حتى أكون أنا التي أنصرف ، فاقدروا قدر الجارية الحديثة السن حريصة على اللهو . رواه البخاري ( 443 ) ومسلم ( 892 ) .

3. عن عائشة أم المؤمنين رضي الله عنها أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يصلي جالسا فيقرأ وهو جالس فإذا بقي من قراءته نحو من ثلاثين أو أربعين آية قام فقرأها وهو قائم ثم يركع ثم سجد يفعل في الركعة الثانية مثل ذلك فإذا قضى صلاته نظر فإن كنت يقظى تحدث معي وإن كنت نائمة اضطجع . رواه البخاري ( 1068 ) .

ج. عدم الإضرار بالزوجة : وهذا من أصول الإسلام ، وإذا كان إيقاع الضرر محرما على الأجانب فأن يكون محرما إيقاعه على الزوجة أولى وأحرى .

عن عبادة بن الصامت أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قضى " أن لا ضرر ولا ضرار " رواه ابن ماجه ( 2340 ) . والحديث : صححه الإمام أحمد والحاكم وابن الصلاح وغيرهم .

انظر : " خلاصة البدر المنير " ( 2 / 438 ) .

ومن الأشياء التي نبَّه عليها الشارع في هذه المسألة : عدم جواز الضرب المبرح .

عن جابر بن عبد الله قال : قال صلى الله عليه وسلم في حجة الوداع : " فاتقوا الله في النساء فإنكم أخذتموهن بأمان الله واستحللتم فروجهن بكلمة الله ولكم عليهن أن لا يوطئن فرشكم أحدا تكرهونه فإن فعلن ذلك فاضربوهن ضربا غير مبرح ولهن عليكم رزقهن وكسوتهن بالمعروف " .

رواه مسلم ( 1218 ) .

ثانياً :

حقوق الزوج على زوجته :

وحقوق الزوج على الزوجة من أعظم الحقوق ، بل إن حقه عليها أعظم من حقها عليه لقول الله تعالى : ( ولهن مثل الذي عليهن بالمعروف وللرجال عليهن درجة ) البقرة/228.

قال الجصاص : أخبر الله تعالى في هذه الآية أن لكل واحد من الزوجين على صاحبه حقا ، وأن الزوج مختص بحق له عليها ليس لها عليه .

وقال ابن العربي : هذا نص في أنه مفضل عليها مقدم في حقوق النكاح فوقها .

ومن هذه الحقوق :

أ - وجوب الطاعة : جعل الله الرجل قوَّاماً على المرأة بالأمر والتوجيه والرعاية ، كما يقوم الولاة على الرعية ، بما خصه الله به الرجل من خصائص جسمية وعقلية ، وبما أوجب عليه من واجبات مالية ، قال تعالى : ( الرجال قوامون على النساء بما فضل الله بعضهم على بعض وبما أنفقوا من أموالهم ) النساء/34 .

قال ابن كثير :

وقال علي بن أبي طلحة عن ابن عباس { الرجال قوامون على النساء } يعني : أمراء عليهن ، أي : تطيعه فيما أمرها الله به من طاعته ، وطاعته أن تكون محسنة لأهله حافظة لماله .

وكذا قال مقاتل والسدي والضحاك . " تفسير ابن كثير " ( 1 / 492 ) .

ب - تمكين الزوج من الاستمتاع : مِن حق الزوج على زوجته تمكينه من الاستمتاع ، فإذا تزوج امرأة وكانت أهلا للجماع وجب تسليم نفسها إليه بالعقد إذا طلب ، وذلك أن يسلمها مهرها المعجل وتمهل مدة حسب العادة لإصلاح أمرها كاليومين والثلاثة إذا طلبت ذلك لأنه من حاجتها ، ولأن ذلك يسير جرت العادة بمثله .

وإذا امتنعت الزوجة من إجابة زوجها في الجماع وقعت في المحذور وارتكبت كبيرة ، إلا أن تكون معذورة بعذر شرعي كالحيض وصوم الفرض والمرض وما شابه ذلك .

عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إذا دعا الرجل امرأته إلى فراشه فأبت فبات غضبان عليها لعنتها الملائكة حتى تصبح " رواه البخاري ( 3065 ) ومسلم ( 1436 ) .

ج - عدم الإذن لمن يكره الزوج دخوله : ومن حق الزوج على زوجته ألا تدخل بيته أحدا يكرهه .

عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " لا يحل للمرأة أن تصوم وزوجها شاهد إلا بإذنه ، ولا تأذن في بيته إلا بإذنه ، ...." . رواه البخاري ( 4899 ) ومسلم ( 1026 ) .

وعن سليمان بن عمرو بن الأحوص حدثني أبي أنه شهد حجة الوداع مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فحمد الله وأثنى عليه وذكر ووعظ ثم قال : استوصوا بالنساء خيرا فإنهن عندكم عوانٍ ليس تملكون منهن شيئا غير ذلك إلا أن يأتين بفاحشة مبينة فإن فعلن فاهجروهن في المضاجع واضربوهن ضربا غير مبرح فإن أطعنكم فلا تبغوا عليهن سبيلا إن لكم من نسائكم حقا ولنسائكم عليكم حقا فأما حقكم على نسائكم فلا يوطئن فرشكم من تكرهون ولا يأذن في بيوتكم لمن تكرهون ألا وحقهن عليكم أن تحسنوا إليهن في كسوتهن وطعامهن .

رواه الترمذي ( 1163 ) وقال : هذا حديث حسن صحيح ، وابن ماجه ( 1851 ) .

وعن جابر قال : قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " فاتقوا الله في النساء فإنكم أخذتموهن بأمان الله واستحللتم فروجهن بكلمة الله ولكم عليهن أن لا يوطئن فرشكم أحدا تكرهونه فإن فعلن ذلك فاضربوهن ضربا غير مبرح ولهن عليكم رزقهن وكسوتهن بالمعروف " . رواه مسلم ( 1218 ) .

د - عدم الخروج من البيت إلا بإذن الزوج : من حق الزوج على زوجته ألا تخرج من البيت إلا بإذنه .

وقال الشافعية والحنابلة : ليس لها الخروج لعيادة أبيها المريض إلا بإذن الزوج ، وله منعها من ذلك .. ؛ لأن طاعة الزوج واجبة ، فلا يجوز ترك الواجب بما ليس بواجب .

هـ - التأديب : للزوج تأديب زوجته عند عصيانها أمره بالمعروف لا بالمعصية ؛ لأن الله تعالى أمر بتأديب النساء بالهجر والضرب عند عدم طاعتهن .

وقد ذكر الحنفية أربعة مواضع يجوز فيها للزوج تأديب زوجته بالضرب ، منها : ترك الزينة إذا أراد الزينة، ومنها : ترك الإجابة إذا دعاها إلى الفراش وهي طاهرة ، ومنها : ترك الصلاة ، ومنها : الخروج من البيت بغير إذنه .

ومن الأدلة على جواز التأديب :

قوله تعالى : ( واللاتي تخافون نشوزهن فعظوهن واهجروهن في المضاجع واضربوهن ) النساء/34 .

وقوله تعالى : ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا قوا أنفسكم وأهليكم ناراً وقودها الناس والحجارة ) التحريم/6 .

قال ابن كثير :

وقال قتادة : تأمرهم بطاعة الله ، وتنهاهم عن معصية الله ، وأن تقوم عليهم بأمر الله ، وتأمرهم به ، وتساعدهم عليه ، فإذا رأيتَ لله معصية قذعتهم عنها ( كففتهم ) ، وزجرتهم عنها .

وهكذا قال الضحاك ومقاتل : حق المسلم أن يعلم أهله من قرابته وإمائه وعبيده ما فرض الله عليهم وما نهاهم الله عنه .

" تفسير ابن كثير " ( 4 / 392 ) .

و- خدمة الزوجة لزوجها : والأدلة في ذلك كثيرة ، وقد سبق بعضها .

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية :

وتجب خدمة زوجها بالمعروف من مثلها لمثله ويتنوع ذلك بتنوع الأحوال فخدمة البدوية ليست كخدمة القروية وخدمة القوية ليست كخدمة الضعيفة .

" الفتاوى الكبرى " ( 4 / 561 ) .

ز - تسليم المرأة نفسها : إذا استوفى عقد النكاح شروطه ووقع صحيحا فإنه يجب على المرأة تسليم نفسها إلى الزوج وتمكينه من الاستمتاع بها ; لأنه بالعقد يستحق الزوج تسليم العوض وهو الاستمتاع بها كما تستحق المرأة العوض وهو المهر .

ح- معاشرة الزوجة لزوجها بالمعروف : وذلك لقوله تعالى ( ولهن مثل الذي عليهن بالمعروف ) البقرة/228 .

قال القرطبي :

وعنه - أي : عن ابن عباس - أيضا أي : لهن من حسن الصحبة والعشرة بالمعروف على أزواجهن مثل الذي عليهن من الطاعة فيما أوجبه عليهن لأزواجهن .

وقيل : إن لهن على أزواجهن ترك مضارتهن كما كان ذلك عليهن لأزواجهن قاله الطبري .

وقال ابن زيد : تتقون الله فيهن كما عليهن أن يتقين الله عز وجل فيكم .

والمعنى متقارب والآية تعم جميع ذلك من حقوق الزوجية .

" تفسير القرطبي " ( 3 / 123 ، 124 ) .

والله أعلم.

الشيخ محمد صالح المنجد

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

أحوال النساء في الجنة 
ضوابط التواصل بين الجنسين عبر الإنترنت 
آداب وأحكام المطر والرعد والبرق والريح... 
أحكام وآداب صلاة عيد الفطر 
هل يجوز إرجاع الزوجة بعد الطلقة الأولى بدون... 
حكم أكل الفواكه التي فيها مادة كحولية ذاتية 
احكام الاغتسال بعد الاحتلام 
الشك في الطهر من الحيض 
هل كل النساء قوارير 
هل المايكروبليدنج للحواجب حرام

----------


## تركي العنود

كلام جميل

----------


## عساك تبقى لي

يزاج الله خير الجزاء

----------


## حكاية روووح

يعطيكم العاااافيه

----------

